# Lack of potasium?



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

My Hygrophila Polysperma begin to grow bad on top. Strange leaves.
My Lysimachia Nummularia is yellowing the half down, even the stems. One leaf is dying.

22 gallons - PH=7 - NO2<0,3 - NO3=7 - FE=0,1 - CO2=10 ppm
Light=20 watt. AQUA-GLO

Any opinion, please?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

What size tank? How do you fertilize?


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

The size is 70 cm x 40 cm x 30 cm = 84 lts. = 22 g.
The gravel is old and has a few balls of laterite.
2 corydoras, 11 neon, 1 crossocheilus (all living from months).
(I forgot in my post KH=3)
Limnophila sessiliflora is growing very well and quickly.
No bubbles in any leaves.
I just begin with plants (15 days), then I have no fertilize yet.
Only CO2 with Turbo CO2 bio-system 
http://www.aquanovel.com/biosystem.htm


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is that you have the lights on 24 hours.


----------



## Aitite (Nov 17, 2007)

You are half right.
I had 14 hours the light on.
Yesterday I have programmed to 12 hours.

Any suggest more, please?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have seen _Hygrophila polysperma_ and other _Hygrophila_ species grow leaves like that when they do not have a dark period. 14 hours of light and 10 hours of darkness should not produce those symptoms as long as the dark period is really dark.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You have very little light for that size tank, so you might want to limit the tank to low light plants like anubias, Java ferns, crypts, etc. That Hygro almost looks like it is switching from emersed to submersed leaves, and if it is, it may be H. polysperma "Sunset", which has leaves similar to those at the top. Is your GH at 5 or more degrees of GH? If not, you might want to add some calcium and magnesium. And, it wouldn't hurt to dose a little KNO3 and KH2PO4 about once a week, maybe 1/8 tsp of nitrate and 1/32 tsp of phosphate. Plants are going to grow slowly at best.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Not enough light and no nutrients....
Plus Im not a big fan of that Co2 Turbo unit.... its not very effictive


----------

